# home theatre recommendation



## pankajsantwani (Dec 27, 2013)

*home theatre recommendation $2000*

Hi all I am a new member here and wanted some help from the experts. I have a room of size 15 X 10 approx and have Vitrified flooring & a wooden bed with a 6x6 & 1ft deep matress over it in the centre. The opposite wall has a samsung 55" 8500 LED TV with no furnishing, which I will be adding on in future to accomodate the accessories around it. My TV is a 3D TV & internet TV connected to my hard disk with loads of movies and songs. Since these flat panels hardly give any good sound output I wanted to buy a home theatre for my daily viewing, Music & yes with best performance for high quality movies that I download. I am an absolute novice but going through other forums I realised that this basic information is required for anyone to suggest me a perfect combo. I wad hunting for bose & jbl systems online but have come to realise by reading here that specially bose is a overpriced product with average output. I am from India and my budget is approx $ 1500-$2000. Please suggest appropriate combo options. I would prefer wall mount speakers but can adjust my preference for quality. 

Thanks in advance.

Regards, 

Pankaj.


----------



## markace (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: home theatre recommendation $2000*

I would look at Onkyo Receivers, lot of power for the money. How many speakers are in your setup?

Markace


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Pankaj.
What other brands are available in your area?

-Bill


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like this is you bedroom, so I don't think you want to give up the floor space for speakers on stands, Perhaps you should look at a nice wall mount LCR. Examples are:

Kef T series 
Klipsch G series

Or perhaps a soundbar with a wireless sub. 

Remember that with wood floors if you are looking a surround sound you will be running wire down the edges to get to your speakers on either side of your listen area, if there are door openings or there will be a trip hazard.


----------



## markace (Dec 28, 2013)

Hundreds, if not thousands of speaker and component companies are available.

Markace


----------



## pankajsantwani (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi guys thanks for your responses i did check as per your recommendations and i could find onkyo & kef products available in india not easily though but yes manageable. I liked the kef t205 system but that itself costs about $2000 + the amp. But are these speakers output really amazing considering the form factor?? Also please suggest an appropriate good onkyo receiver model cause there is a large bouquet to choose from. Thanks..


----------



## pankajsantwani (Dec 27, 2013)

also i would not like to go for a sound bar because i don't think so it would give a perfect surround sound


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I liked the sound of the KEfs when I heard then BUT that price is to much. What speaker brands are easily available to you. In your case I would look at an internet brand, again I think in your case smaller is better so if you wanted to go that way I will recommend one of the HSU research package, the 5.1 is 1700 with an excellent sub or the axiom epic midi on wall system


----------



## pankajsantwani (Dec 27, 2013)

I was speaking to one of the speaker resellers. I called him for KEF t series ( which he feels are under-performing for the price) but he said that he has better suggestions like Tannoy Highline Arena & Definitive Technology. Any reviews about these two options and its comparison to the KEF. I somehow don't get the confidence to trust his views..


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey Pankaj,

Welcome on board 
Good that you joined this forum to get to know about the Home Theaters here, rather than going into some store and getting half knowledge from a half knowledge fellow. 

First I would like to know which place you are in India ?
am from India too, and I know its difficult to get all the brands in one city.

Secondly, fix upon 2 or 3 brands, go to the store and listen to them, this is very important, your ears will be your guide. Some people like the output of some brand and some might like output of another brand. 
And for gods sake dont listen to the shopwallas(store sales guy), we do not know what he knows about the speakers that he is selling.

Well.... first things first... let me know where you are from.


----------



## pankajsantwani (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot. Well I'm from Kanpur and being in close proximity to Delhi I have no issues procuring from there as well. 
Thanks.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I went to a big box store just the other day and ask a young salesman where the banana plugs were and waved me off and told me to go to the grocery store


----------



## markace (Dec 28, 2013)

Measure your listening room and formulate total cubic feet.This will help you decide on speakers that are the heart and soul of your system.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

pankajsantwani said:


> Thanks a lot. Well I'm from Kanpur and being in close proximity to Delhi I have no issues procuring from there as well.
> Thanks.


Hey Pankaj,

Sorry for late reply.
Good to know about your location, and since you have no problem in getting the material from Delhi, heres what I believe has to be done.

First,
List out all the brands that you know, it doesnt matter if its a Sony, Samsung or philips, Bose ........ or Klipsch, Martin Logan, SVS etc......

as far as the first category goes.. the ones which has Sony and samsung etc., u can find them in your area itself, so dont have to bother about them, also i think you dont want to go with those brands. So, erase them out of your list what all you dont want.

Now, with the list of second category which consists of actual stuff 
like Klipsch or ML or SVS etc., visit that company website and check for international sellers, and find Indian reseller and contact them, it doesnt matter if they are not in Delhi or Kanpur, just contact them thru phone and if they are not in Delhi or Kanpur, ask them if they have any of their stores in Delhi or Kanpur for a demo.

and from then on.... just go and listen to all the brands you find. Just listen to them very carefully, coz your ears will be your guide. 

Keeping your room size in view I have a suggestion.
If you have Onkyo systems available in Kanpur check for the version Onkyo HT S3500. Its a HTiB but you will love it if you listen to them without any high expectations. Just listen to them once and let me know how you like them. You can check my thread here http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/av-home-theater/70969-onkyo-ht-s3500-personal-review.html
you will know how I was amazed after listening to them.

I hope this info might be helpful 

Good luck with your hunt :T

and Keep us updated about the situation


----------

